# BCM for R35



## 2011GTR (Jul 29, 2014)

I’m looking for a Body Control Module (BCM) for my 2012 R35 (left hand drive). Currently my fog light doesn’t work and I’m told the BCM is the cause.
Thanks!
Rick


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Try ebay, there***8217;s been a few late gtr***8217;s broken on there. I think TRENTS broke a late one.


----------



## 2011GTR (Jul 29, 2014)

Skint said:


> Try ebay, there’s been a few late gtr’s broken on there. I think TRENTS broke a late one.


Thanks Skint. I found some on eBay and contacted the sellers but they sell them separately without a set of keys. To my knowledge, if you replace the BCM, you should also get a set of paired keys with it. Is that correct?


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I would have thought bcm module would be sold alone and programmed to your car.

Not sure if you can reprogram a used one as I have never tried, I doubt a master tech would know as they probably just put brand new ones on and program that.


----------

